# Serving Brisket for a Later date---sliced when hot or freeze whole then cut?



## hengishammer (Aug 9, 2011)

We are cooking several briskets for a function and basically have 3-4 weekends ahead of time to prepare for this event. Our thought process was to smoke briskets and then top off with some oven time until completion. When one removes the brisket from the oven after cooking---should one immediately slice the brisket and then freeze, or freeze solid and then slice later as the time approaches for the event?

I have heard that freezing the brisket solid keeps the juices in, and when slicing it comes out cleaner. Once its all sliced you warm in pans and it remains juicy.

Can anyone explain their methods and reasons for when you should slice briskets for the above mentioned scenario?

Thanks-a-bunch in advance,

Hengishammer:0


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 9, 2011)

hengishammer,I do a lot of briskets(my favorite meat
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






),and I personally I have found if you slice after cooking and have to hold it for a time, it tends to dry out somewhat; by leaving it whole and slicing [after] re-warming, it ,or slicing as needed, it stays moister.-







above the meat is still glisteniing with moisture,the pic below was sliced and set aside for a bit ;notice the moisture is not as prevelent. 







BUT, these hunks of deliciousness don't last long enough to set back OR freeze
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2011)

hengishammer said:


> We are cooking several briskets for a function and basically have 3-4 weekends ahead of time to prepare for this event. Our thought process was to smoke briskets and then top off with some oven time until completion. When one removes the brisket from the oven after cooking---should one immediately slice the brisket and then freeze, or freeze solid and then slice later as the time approaches for the event?
> 
> I have heard that freezing the brisket solid keeps the juices in, and when slicing it comes out cleaner. Once its all sliced you warm in pans and it remains juicy.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2011)

For a brisket, I would definitely cut as late in the process as possible.  For sandwich pastrami, I smoke, chill over night, slice thin, vacu pack and freeze. Even with pastrami, I only do this for sandwich slices which I will warm in a stock or an au jus.  If I am slicing pastrami or brisket thicker for plating sliced meat for dinner, I will leave it intact before freezing, thaw, and then steam first and slice immediately before serving.  This is just one guy's method.  Others may have other thoughts.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

What they said.


----------

